# Anyone from Minneapolis, MN here?



## Marble (Nov 18, 2012)

Please respond if you are. Would like to chat, find support groups or maybe start one.


----------



## ssalamone (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey! I just saw this - I thought I would reach out. I am from Edina...close enough. About time I see someone in my area!


----------

